# Mosquitoes in 19ft Fleetwood Hybrid



## mr.powers (Jun 27, 2011)

Hello,

My name is Glenn and my Son Ryan is a fishoholic.

We went camping in our new/used 2007 Hybrid (with 2 pop outs) and were almost eaten alive by mosquitoes! Not an exaggeration.

Since getting home I have looked high and low and have taken apart quite a few bits and pieces within the camper but to no avail.

All if the appliances seem to be properly sealed.

Can anyone help me with suggestions? I don't even want to take it back out.

Thanks for any help you can provide and sorry to beg in my first post.

Glenn


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Are you talking about getting eaten alive while IN the camper?

All trailers have openings and such that insects and varmints can get in through. Check under the trailer wherever this is an opening like by the axles, tongue and jacks. Then when the trailer is set up, check the whole of the exterior to see if there are other openings and gaps like where the connections are located, where the two popups meet the trailer body. Then get on the roof and check for any openings. Also check all the screens and hopefully the screens don't have holes or the screen material is dense (small openings).

About the appliances. Check the exhaust and intake vents. The stove and fridge will have them and so will the A/C and furnace.

Then when you are using the trailer ALWAYS keep the doors especially the screen door, if equipped, closed! Do not leave it open unless you enter or exit. All other times it stays closed even if it's only for a moment.

Hearing this story is making me itch and scratch. We've RV'd in insect infested areas especially near water and in summer. It's a tough battle if you aren't careful. If you don't mind the smell, keep some citronella burning at the doorways (outside of course). At night keep an overhead light on so if there are bugs they'll be attracted to light and I can spot them easier, but still have a tough time "getting them". DW can't stand bugs and I am her bodyguard. I haven't been able to convince her that it's the males that buzz and they aren't the biters. It's when things are quiet then the female bugs that don't buzz do the biting.


----------



## mr.powers (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi,

Yes I am talking about getting eaten alive IN the camper. It was just awful. The most suspect item so far was the range hood. It has a filter but the filter was loose so we duct taped it shut. Unfortunately that didn't do it. It maybe reduced the amount of insects coming in by about 50%.
Right now I have the air conditioner hanging from the ceiling (inspecting), the microwave has been removed and there are several vents and vent covers that have removed and then re-attached.

The pop outs do have possible entry points that we taped shut when we were out there so I'm not convinced they are the remaining entry points.

I'm telling you...it was almost like we had a door open. 

I'll check the pop outs from the roof and keep looking.

Thanks for your help.

Glenn


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

On my rig the range hood has an external outlet for exhausting the air to the outside. On the exhaust is a flap that remains closed over the opening to keep bugs out. It has a couple of plastic latches for use when the trailer is in transit, but when the trailer is setup for use the latches MUST be released. When the fan is turned on it generates enough pressure to open the flap and evacuate the air and when the fan gets shut off, the flap closes back into place. Do you have something like this? If you don't have a cover over the exterior part of this vent, they WILL enter in this manner.

Another thing you might consider is not camping too close to standing water. I realize the joy and convenience of being so close to the fishing hole but this is also where these varmints like to live and breed.

Bug repellent might help too because it changes the chemistry of our bodies that attract these bugs. Lotion on skin and spray type on clothing. Be careful using it on the youngsters because the chemicals can be harmful to children.

I hate wearing the stuff, rarely use it, but I am less prone to insect attacks more than most (lucky me). It does work for others. If I am with anyone else close by, they get swamped and they'll avoid me (don't know why). My wife hates it because that means she gets way more attacked than I do. I'm not saying I'm 100% safe, but others are definitely far worse off than I am.

Getting back to the rig, there may still be other places to look and you'll need to look close.


----------



## mr.powers (Jun 27, 2011)

The range hood external out let *is* the first thing I have found that looks like it could be the problem or part of the problem.
I am fixing that as we speak.

I really hope that's it.

Thanks,
Glenn


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

Are you sure they are mosquito's? I ask because, back in our pop up days, we had can't see-ums or no see-ums come right thru the screens. They were that small, just wings and teeth. I got destroyed all night. 
It was a brand new trailer. When we got back to the dealer, they put an ac unit on the roof. After that the vinyl windows stayed shut and the air was on. Nice peaceful night sleep ever after.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

If your trailer is NOT equipped with "no see um" screens, then this is another possibility that the screening material on your rig is NOT the tighter mesh provided by a "no see um" screening material.

The solution without this is to keep all the windows closed! I hope you have A/C and the power for it or you'll be miserable. Not all biting bugs with long legs are mosquitoes. There are many varieties of small biting bugs that like to feast on humans that might fit through some screen material.

I'm hoping these were the larger mosquitoes that most screen material can stop. Also know that if you see a big mosquito it's probably a male and they don't bite. It's the smaller females that are voracious. Of course, species may vary so large and small mosquitoes can be subjective.


----------

